# I'd like to request my account to be deleted.



## DRBXGOLD (Jun 27, 2012)

Someone said I should private message an admin but I'm not a bronze user so I have to ask here.

Thanks!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

@Hera


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

But you have been such a frequent poster why do u want to leave lol?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Don't go. We can change...let's talk about it.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Please don't leave:crying:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ilet him go, its just not working out.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

What did I do? I'm sorry for being a b4stard but I was just scared of being hurt.

Is this really what you want?

I thought I meant something to you.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

DRBXGOLD said:


> Someone said I should private message an admin but I'm not a bronze user so I have to ask here.
> 
> Thanks!


Use the "contact us" tab at the bottom of the page.

But have you really thought it through? After your 6 posts in 3 years it would be a massive loss to uk-m, you've given us so much.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Id like to request a 3some with Kristina and Pinky.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

please dont go....Dont gooooo dont go away! We wuv you!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

If you see me walking down the street

And I start to cry

Each time we meet

Walk on by

Dun dun dun.......dun dun dun

Walk on by


----------



## 1shoe (Sep 2, 2012)

Lol and I thought my post count was bad


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

It's not you, it's me?!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

FelonE said:


> If you see me walking down the street
> 
> And I start to cry
> 
> ...


Dry your eyes mate,

I know you want BRBXGOLD to see how much the pain hurts,

But you've got to walk away now,

It's ooooover


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Why not just delete your 6 posts? Sorted


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

mrwright said:


> Id like to request a 3some with Kristina and Pinky.


Agreed


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Agreed.

Cheers Shawn


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Strange


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

FFS, I always look out for your posts mate.... forum won't be the same without you :no:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

look guys its hard but I learnt this recently it helps


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Maybe OP saw the thread about the guy that's having an affair, but uses the same username for everything on the internet, thus unmasking his real identity?

Oh hi Daniel :whistling:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Id like to request a 3some with Kristina and Pinky.


have some respect mate at least tag them

@Kristina @Pinky


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> Maybe OP saw the thread about the guy that's having an affair, but uses the same username for everything on the internet, thus unmasking his real identity?
> 
> Oh hi Daniel :whistling:


Ur like ms marple


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

We're both in the sub 100 posts club

I loved you like a brother OP


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

SickCurrent said:


> Why not just delete your 6 posts? Sorted


Or stop logging on. Or is that too simple?


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Don't go.

I know how I get, with the PTSD, and the drinking, and Billie Piper thing, but listen,

I can't make it without you.

Don't go.

Back me up Lewy.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Why not just stop using the account? Nobody would even notice :lol:


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Someone should copy and paste all of his posts and save them before they are lost forever!!!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

mrwright said:


> Id like to request a 3some with Kristina and Pinky.


What you going to do with two penises, you only have one hole! :lol:


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't understand......OPs posts were the thing that brought me here in the first place!

Jesus.........first Rolf Harris is revealed as a nonce and now this...... I feel like the very foundations of my world are crumbling before my eyes.

AT least there's good old Dr Fox to lift my spirits... although he's on an awfully long holiday at the moment. Hope he's alright..


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

I remember @DRBXGOLD's first post.



> Just thought I'd introduce myself first, I hear very positive things about this forum so I'm glad I am finally a member and I look forward to all of your advice!


I still have it framed on my wall. This is the end of an era, we will all miss you. The forum won't be the same but nothing stays the same for long and we'll all learn to adapt and move forward. Best of luck with your future ventures.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Snake said:


> Someone should copy and paste all of his posts and save them before they are lost forever!!!


I tried but I only have a 1TB drive...can anyone spare the extra space needed?


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm so glad he is still with us, his many posts have been so relevant and I always aimed to be him! God bless his soul!


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

Robhall2805 said:


> I'm so glad he is still with us, his many posts have been so relevant and I always aimed to be him! God bless his soul!


Yeah I think the moment has already passed mate, a while ago.


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

Gotista said:


> Yeah I think the moment has already passed mate, a while ago.


Aww thanks you're like my personal calendar...how cute!

And yeah past like your bed time mate nanite sweetdreams cutie!! Xxxxx


----------

